# pregnant on 457



## angela_vincent (Nov 30, 2011)

hi guys

i havae been in australia now for 2 mths. got my 457 in dec, and moved in Jan. 

i just found out that i am pregnant here. my friends have told me that i cannot deliver here in australia as the Immi will revoke my visa. is it true? 

i intend to deliver here and get my child on the 457 as a dependent. 

pls advice

another issue - my husband is a dependant on my visa. he is now overseas in manila and been there for 1 month. is there any restriction on how long u can stay outside australia if u are on a 457 visa??

thanks guy!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

If you are the main visa holder then yes you have an issue. Is maternity pay part of your contract? As you know you must be employed, working for your sponsor for a wage above the market salary rate. This means either they pay you while you are on maternity or you work until you give birth and go back to work straight away after having the baby or yes your visa could be at risk.

Do you have private health insurance? If so how long have you held it as you might not be covered as there are waiting periods, usually a year, before they will pay out maternity claims. 

If you can get around all of that you could add your baby as dependent but would get no state help in centrelink benefits like baby bonus or child care rebates. So unless you are on a particularly good wage you may find it difficult as child care is very expensive.


----------



## angela_vincent (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I am the main visa holder. My company contract says maternity not paid and they paid for private health coverage which has a 12 mth waiting period. 

So I have to pay on my own which is of no issue.. What I worry abt is my visa.. I want to deliver here and just my child as a dependent.. 

Any way to do that without affecting visa? 

Thanks for ur reply!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

There is nothing to stop you giving birth in Australia and it wont effect your visa. 

But if you need to stop work early due to pregnancy, I stopped work at 6.5 months! You wont be working or getting paid thus not complying with the terms of your visa. You would also need to go back to work pretty quickly after having the baby to comply with the terms of your visa. 

Have you spoken to your employer about it?


----------

